# Lucky To Still Have Our Trailer



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi I know this should be in the towing section but thought it was impotant enough to post on general. Needless to say I am a novice at towing. Our RV driveway is quite steep. We hooked up went to pull out and the trailer jumped off the hitch and ran down the driveway. By a miracle it stopped before falling 10 plus feet to its doom and my dismay. Luckily no one was hurt. Trailer took out a fence virtually no damage. Bal Jack is 1/4 inch shorter from being dragged down the driveway. WHAT WENT WRONG?
First and foremost I did not put the pin in the hitch. I assumed once connected it would be fine for just pulling out of the driveway. ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS put the hitch pin in the hole.
I did not attach the safety chains. This small act would he saved me more than a few grey hairs as I watched the trailer travel down my driveway. I hope by posting this it helps out some other rookie. At this point I feel like i am actually the only ^%$^%& that is capable of doing something like this. Thanks for the therapy session see you after my next camping trip. JR


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whew.....

That was a close call. Glad to hear nothing major happened, beyond your ego.









Welcome to the club of "Did I Really Do That?". I guessing most everyone on this board is a full fledged member. action I know I am...


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Glad noone was hurt first and foremost.................. I bet your eyes got as big as the rigs wheels too huh? take care........







and thanks for the training today.....phew!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW,glad no one was hurt 
At least there is no major damage to the camper.
I always lock the hitch before I do anything else
Don't beat yourself down about it,It could happen to even the most experience person.
Just take your time and double check everythingbefore pulling out.

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, I can't imagine what went through your mind while watching your trailer roll away! I'm real glad nothing bad happened and no one got hurt.

I agree, we all do dumb things, but that's how some of us learn, I guess. (See the thread on stupid things we have done).

Take care.

Mark


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

JR, I can imagine your desire to keep this quite so thanks for posting. This is a good reminder to us all.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Everytime I get in my TV I still think about the guy who posted that he had drove a long distance with trailer to a park and found out while backing the trailer up that he had gone the whole way at highway speeds without the PIN in the RECEIVER -- now thats a story!!!


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

I too have joined the club, left my pin out of the receiver, got about fifty feet down the road before the whole receiver came out. Luckily the chain was connected and just my pride was hurt. I was able to jack up the front and with the help of jack stands was able to get it back inside. 
I looked at it as a learning experience to check and double check before moving out. 
Thanks for sharing the experience.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Everytime I get in my TV I still think about the guy who posted that he had drove a long distance with trailer to a park and found out while backing the trailer up that he had gone the whole way at highway speeds without the PIN in the RECEIVER -- now thats a story!!!
> [snapback]53498[/snapback]​


I think about that also everytime. I double check the pin and clip in the reciever and the lock in the trailer coupler.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Glad to hear nobody was hurt!!!

Wow, if that would have happened in my cookie cuter neighborhood, the TT would have been in my neighbor's family room.























Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

glad nobody was hurt!! thanks for sharing the story.

I must be a little paranoid, but I use a locking pin with a key to lock the trailer onto the ball of the hitch. I would hate for some teenage prankster to pull the pin out while I wasn't watching like when stopped to eat or for gas. I also have a lock to hold my hitch into the reciever. couple extra keys to keep track of, but worth it for the piece of mind.

scott


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

stapless said:


> I must be a little paranoid, but I use a locking pin with a key to lock the trailer onto the ball of the hitch. ... I also have a lock to hold my hitch into the reciever. couple extra keys to keep track of, but worth it for the piece of mind.
> [snapback]53560[/snapback]​


I also use locks all around just in case my kids (or someone else) decides to pull a pin out to see what happens.

I bought Master Lock hitch locks ... one key for receiver, ball latch and ball-anti-theft. I then went to the hardware store and had them make three padlocks that work with the same key. Two I use for the queen slide-out when stored/traveling which I move to the canopy when camping (to prevent little fingers from getting pinched). The third is to lock the bikes up while camping.

All that on one key.

I'm trying to find a MasterLock keyable lock for the storage compartments on the Outback so I can eliminate one more key.

Goal is to get down to three keys: OutBack front door, MasterLock key as described above and the lock for the Yakima racks.

Ed


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Same here, Scott (locking pin). And when you are camping but unhitched and cruising around enjoying the local attractions, the locking pin prevents the hitch from disappearing as well.

Another tip...with Outback in tow and you stop somewhere and you are not able to keep a constant eye on your rig (like going into a gas station to buy some fried chicken gizzards), when you come back out, do a visual inspection of the hitch setup:

1. umbilical cord is secured.
2. w/d pins (both of them) are still in place. Those are easily stolen.
3. chains are still in place. 
4. brake cable is not tangled or pulled.
5. receiver hitch lever is secured (better yet, lock it in place with a padlock).
6. propane cover straps are in place.
7. jack is fully retracted.
8. take a walk around the entire camper.

Randy


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

A few good points were made. And regarding the "teenage prankster" who might pull out someone's hitch pin, I don't know if a teenager did it or an older person but coming home on our last trip, we found the hitch pin missing at a pit stop.







The type of pin we had could NOT have fallen out by itself. Whoever took it did so at least 100 miles from where it was discovered. We could have been testing our safety chains and breakaway switch if the trailer had come loose. I would like to administer a good ass-whipping on whoever did it, but they got away with it.

Moral to the story: get the locking pins. Funny thing is, I had already bought the locking pins, but thought they were to prevent a theft only. Never dreamed that some SOB would remove my pin for the "fun" of it. Bet I will use the locking pins from now on.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a locking pin on the hitch, but I guess it would be a good idea to check everything again after coming back to the trailer (say from lunch or dinner)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you're ok. Thanks for posting.

I also agree with Randy's advice.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Just to be the devil's advocate for a minute - And, please, I don't say this to insult - are you sure the hitch and the ball are the same size?

Our organization had numerous "unhitchings" over a period of years before we standardized on bulldog hitches of one size, balls of the same size, and cut up all the removed equipment. Also, we made it mandatory to put a lock on the bulldog before moving the equipment.

No more unhitchings...

Slut


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

We just got our first trailer this summer. We went about 300 miles mostly freeway, and then while we were getting gas, my brother in-law looked at my setup and pointed out that I didn't have a pin. The dealer never gave us one and I never knew to ask! I went out and bought the Masterlock locking pin. Glad nobody got hurt. Thanks for sharing.

Bruce


----------

